#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  The Top 5 Best WiFi Routers for Working from Home in 2020.

## Bhavya

Amid the COVID-19 pandemic, lots of us are working from home. Luckily, most of the work that used to take place in our workplace can now happen in Flock messages, Zoom meetings, and Google Docs. Of course, for that having a reliable WiFi connection is a must. So, here are the top 5 best WiFi routers for working from home in 2020.

1) Google Nest WiFi
2) Eero
3) Netgear Orbi AC3000
4) Linksys MR8300
5) Netgear Nighthawk Tri-band AX12


Guys, if you know any other best WiFi routers, let me know them in the comments below!

----------

